# locate daemon?



## ph0enix (Mar 26, 2009)

Is there a way to setup locate so it's constantly indexing the file system?  I found /etc/periodic/weekly/310.locate but I have to run it manually every time I want to update the locate database.

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, you could run it from cron once a day if you like. Don't underestimate the assault on your hard drive. There's a reason why it runs unattended in the middle of the night.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2009)

There is no locate daemon...

Move the script to daily or run it from cron on an hourly basis..


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 26, 2009)

Is there something better than locate then?  I would imagine that there has to be a search utility that indexes the fs in real time - no?

Thanks!

J.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2009)

*man whereis* and *man find*

I actually never use locate..


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm familiar with "find" but that doesn't use indexes so it can take a long time.  I'll take a look at "whereis".

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2009)

I've never used it but it seems that GNOME has support for Tracker.

http://projects.gnome.org/tracker/index.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> *man whereis* and *man find*
> 
> I actually never use locate..



It can be handy sometimes, when some program wants a somelib.so.3 and I need to know quickly whether I have a somelib.so.x lying around somewhere that I can reuse. Other than that, not much use.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 26, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> *man whereis* and *man find*
> 
> I actually never use locate..



"whereis" doesn't seem to find everything.  It looks like an upgrade for "which".


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2009)

If you are looking for an executable add the -b switch to whereis. To be perfectly honest I don't use whereis that much either. After 10 years I pretty much know where everything is or at least where it's supposed to be :e


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 26, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> After 10 years I pretty much know where everything is or at least where it's supposed to be :e



You're such a show off!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2009)

Nah.. Just damn proud to be such a long time fbsd user


----------



## phoenix (Mar 27, 2009)

Are you looking for a CLI app or a GUI app?  There are several GUI apps for GNOME/KDE that do near-realtime indexing of the filesystem, and instant-search.  Not sure about CLI.


----------

